# My 12 year olds buck



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

My 12 year old son Brice got this buck this evening . It is his first buck with a bow . The buck was chasing a doe hot and heavy . Ran here right by his stand . I was setting in a tree right beside him . A hunt I will never forget.














Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice buck glad you were there to see it all unfold. Congrats to him and to you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

What a brute , congrats to you both !! You better put him on a bigger one next year dad !!


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice! Good Job!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Big Congrats to you both on a hunt and trophy that will last a lifetime! That is one nice buck!!! Wow!


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

wow nice deer congrats love the wide rack


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome buck! A memory that bond you and your son for life.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

after all the other great posts what can I really say.

some great memories with your son. you could give us a few more details. was it a short hunt?? was the deer hard to find after the shot?? was this the only deer you seen?? just a little more detail for us to enjoy.

im sure im not the only one that likes to hear father and son or daughter hunts. do a little bragging you and your son earned it. I remember both my sons first deer. they were both does in muzzleloader season.
sherman


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to your son...that is an awesome buck!


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Sorry about no details will post the story later 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Way to go Brice!!! Question is does dad have one bigger than that hog ! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

OK here's the story . Me and Brice headed out the door as soon as he got home from school . I told him I would just climb up the tree right beside him and do some rattling for him since I already have a buck I wanted him to get a shot with his bow before youth gun got here. We were in the tree by 4:00 pm and I did rattle a few times after we got settled in with nothing showing upright away . Finally about 4:45 Brice looks over at me and and points into the thicket . At first all I see is a big doe about 40 yards on a trot then the buck shows up about 15 yards behind her with his nose to the ground and grunting every step. He chased her around the thicket for about 10 minutes before she headed our way. Their is a apple tree about 15 yards from his stand and she came right to it and started eating apples the buck stopped about 20 yards behind her and just stood there looking at here for another 10 minutes. Finally he put his nose to the ground and started our way . At this time I'm telling Brice to be ready . Now at 15 yards the buck stops and looks right up at me and freezes . I thought it was over waiting for him to turn and run . Now whispering to Brice you need to shoot you need to shoot now and he whispers back no shot . We got a brake when the doe took a few steps the buck instantly forgot about us and put his nose back to the ground and took two steps towards her as soon as he stopped again whack Brice shot him .The buck almost hit the ground right there as the arrow broke his front leg going in . He took off and Brice looks at Me and says I think i smoked him .I was in awe and kinda speechless . Then we here him crashing . Brice looks at me and says he just fell didn't he lol then says I think I'm going to cry . The buck went about 60 yards . He's shot a few deer but this is by far the best hut I've ever been on .

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Sorry about the bad spelling I'm just not to good at it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

simply awesome !!!!to see it happen and to share that moment is just great congrats to your son that is a very nice deer !!!!!!!


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Congrats like the story also.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

That's a gorgeous buck! Congrats to your son on the kill and congrats to you for taking your son hunting and with such success!


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

congrats brice thats a stud of a deer but my hat is off to you dad . That is what all men should teach there son to be in the great outdoors with there family . I cant wait till my boy which is 3 is old enough to spend time hunting. once again hats off to you and all the guys that take there kids hunting


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

What a stud. Glad a kid shot him. Congrats!


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

fatkid said:


> congrats brice thats a stud of a deer but my hat is off to you dad . That is what all men should teach there son to be in the great outdoors with there family . I cant wait till my boy which is 3 is old enough to spend time hunting. once again hats off to you and all the guys that take there kids hunting


Couldn't agree more. My dad always took me hunting, and I don't have a son yet, but when I do, he will most certainly be deer hunting.


----------



## Nats2Bucks (Oct 8, 2013)

That's a heck of a BUCK. Congrats to the two of you. Before I had kids, I would have been jealous of your son. Now that I have little boys, I'm jealous of you ;-). That must have been some kind of proud you felt LoL. Congrats again.


----------



## Jake2013 (Nov 16, 2013)

Congrats to you both, nice buck


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone its a memory that will last forever. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Holy COW!! Great buck, even better story!
Tell Brice he's the real deal. Many grown men have been cursed with buck fever and crumble when a brute like that comes near...but ole Brice must have ice in his veins!! 

And I know where you're coming from, man. I was there last year when my 12 y/o son shot his first buck during youth gun season. 
There just aren't many better, pure moments than that with your son.

HUGE congrats to both of you!!


----------

